# Pitt bull found



## Steve Thompson (Dec 23, 2012)

Had a stray come up this weekend. His K-9s are filed down.
I dont think fighting is in his back ground. This is the scarriest looking dog I've ever seen, but incredibly nice, well manored & mature. NEEDS A HOME


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 26, 2012)

Steve Thompson said:


> Had a stray come up this weekend. His K-9s are filed down.
> I dont think fighting is in his back ground. This is the scarriest looking dog I've ever seen, but incredibly nice, well manored & mature. NEEDS A HOME



A blue pit with obvious fight scars and filed down canine teeth, and you don't think he's been fought?

All righty, then.


----------



## David Parker (Dec 26, 2012)

He's plenty handsome.  Hope someone gives him a good home with no fighting.


----------



## jameson (Dec 26, 2012)

how does he act around other dogs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 26, 2012)

Time bomb.


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 27, 2012)

Neuter and put in a home where he is the only dog?


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Steve Thompson said:


> Had a stray come up this weekend. His K-9s are filed down.
> I dont think fighting is in his back ground. This is the scarriest looking dog I've ever seen, but incredibly nice, well manored & mature. NEEDS A HOME



I would be very careful.


----------



## David Parker (Dec 27, 2012)

Contact Pit Bulls and Parolees   www.facebook.com/PitBullsandParolees  Worth a shot maybe.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 31, 2012)

Jeremy Wade said:


> Contact Pit Bulls and Parolees   www.facebook.com/PitBullsandParolees  Worth a shot maybe.



Good idea!


----------



## SonyaS (Jan 1, 2013)

Canines filed down, he was used as a bait dog after his fighting days were over.

Having said that pits are often BRILLIANT dogs, I mean truly, and they are known as the "Nanny Dog" because they are often so incredibly good with the family children.

*Not* doggie park dogs, but one of the smartest and most devoted dogs you could ever hope to encounter. If you are tempted go for it (and you ARE tempted which is why you posted this thread, you realize he is a great dog and you want to see him taken care of). They are beyond awesome, just be smart (no canine mixers or small animals).  Michael Vick's dogs went through h*ll and most all were rehomed with good families despite their horrendous back ground.

He looks/sounds like a great dog that has fought a lot of battles and he has found a great man that will take care of him, and if the need arises he will take care of you.  : )


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 1, 2013)

Look up Pitbulls rescue on Google and call the local chapter around you or closest to you. They are great folks!! Usually take all pits that are in good shape and can be rehomed.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 3, 2013)

crackerdave said:


> A blue pit with obvious fight scars and filed down canine teeth, and you don't think he's been fought?
> 
> All righty, then.





lagrangedave said:


> Time bomb.



X2 and his ear a clipped down so low


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 9, 2013)

pitbulls are awesome dogs if treated right,, mine would lick u to death.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 10, 2013)

"Blue Dogs" were never known as being good in the fighting world.  I believe he probably got his teeth from fighting rocks as a lot of pit bulls love to chew on them out of boredom. He could also have been chewing on his chain.  Not enough scars on head and front legs to say he was used as a "bait"  dog.
Just a good old Pit bull who got away from some uncaring owners.

Gabby


----------



## blueeyes1 (Mar 19, 2013)

hey man. im looking for a pit. do you still have that pit?


----------

